# Stumbled Upon a Gold Mine VW Graveyard



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

Driving around near my new house, me and my friend (also a VW fan) saw 4 Volkswagens out in front of this run down shop, 2 Bugs, a Mk2 Jetta 4-door diesel, and a Mk1 Rabbit L 4-door diesel. Looking around the sides of the shop, we discovered a whole graveyard of old Volkswagens just sitting among the trees including a Mk1 Jetta coupe, a few Sciroccos, several Mk1 Rabbits (most of them diesels, some of them 2-door, some 4-door, a few early 70's models), a couple Vanagons and Buses, 2 Mk1 Caddys, and around 15-20 Bugs. 

Some of them were rusted a good bit, but several of them looked to be in pretty good shape and a few of them, including the rare Mk1 Jetta coupe, had literally PERFECT, fully-intact interiors!  

We left a note in the mailbox next door, who we suspect is the owner of the collection. They had key-operated gates with No Trespassing signs everywhere (but not a single one around the Volkswagen graveyard... so perhaps it's not the same owner) so we couldn't knock on their door, so fingers crossed we hear back from them. 

At least one of the Volkswagens had a license plate still on the back and the registration in the unlocked glove compartment, so if we don't hear back from the neighbor, is there anything we could do about contacting the owners in order to possibly obtain a car or two? :laugh:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

You can always try the local courthouse records to see who owns the property.


----------



## 1986GLMK2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Slacker20 said:


> Driving around near my new house, me and my friend (also a VW fan) saw 4 Volkswagens out in front of this run down shop, 2 Bugs, a Mk2 Jetta 4-door diesel, and a Mk1 Rabbit L 4-door diesel. Looking around the sides of the shop, we discovered a whole graveyard of old Volkswagens just sitting among the trees including a Mk1 Jetta coupe, a few Sciroccos, several Mk1 Rabbits (most of them diesels, some of them 2-door, some 4-door, a few early 70's models), a couple Vanagons and Buses, 2 Mk1 Caddys, and around 15-20 Bugs.
> 
> Some of them were rusted a good bit, but several of them looked to be in pretty good shape and a few of them, including the rare Mk1 Jetta coupe, had literally PERFECT, fully-intact interiors!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: 
As bad as this sounds id totally drive all the way from PA to hop the fence and look around :facepalm: SORRY!


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

1986GLMK2 said:


> :thumbup:
> As bad as this sounds id totally drive all the way from PA to hop the fence and look around :facepalm: SORRY!


 :laugh: :thumbup: 
I can't believe this place is only like 2 miles from my house! I'm really hoping to hear from the neighbor and can possibly snag a couple of these nice finds, particularly that Mk1 Jetta coupe


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

id want the mk1 jetta coupe and a mk1 caddy!!! lucky man


----------



## Ghost GLI (Dec 30, 2007)

You should go back and take some pictures, I'd love to see that place


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Slacker20 said:


> so fingers crossed we hear back from them.


 :beer::beer:


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

Mac n Cheez said:


> id want the mk1 jetta coupe and a mk1 caddy!!! lucky man


 Precisely what I was thinking  




Ghost GLI said:


> You should go back and take some pictures, I'd love to see that place


 I will probably Monday afternoon.


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

And... what everyone has been waiting for... *pictures!!!* :beer: 


The front of the place, along with my white '84. The 4-door Jetta and 4-door Rabbit are both diesels. The Jetta has a decent interior, the Rabbit has a complete interior but needs work. 


















This Jetta coupe has a *perfect*, complete interior, headliner is even in mint condition. I couldn't get a picture of the interior though because the doors were locked and the windows were so dirty. 
EDIT: I just remembered seeing the Wolfsburg emblem on the Jetta's steering wheel... 









Body trim in excellent shape, front suspension sitting high because there's no engine. 


















So much rust  









The Scirocco's engine, an 8V, is sitting in the driver's seat.


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

This poor guy was completely rotted out  


















But it was possibly the only non-diesel Rabbit. 




































Another one. 









Mk1 Caddy, didn't get a good look at the interior. 


















We found a Euro bunny!  









A Type 3 Squareback  









Couldn't tell which engine this Scirocco had, the badge said "Fuel Injected," but it has some wheels. There were 3 other Sciroccos around it, but I couldn't get a good picture of them with all the brush around them.


----------



## MVeedub (Jun 8, 2010)

*btw everyone im the guy in the picture with the rusted bus*

I think if we can find out who owns all of these, I think I've finally decided on the early westy caddy, but of course Ill do a 2.0 16v turbo swap


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

MVeedub said:


> I think if we can find out who owns all of these, I think I've finally decided on the early westy caddy, but of course Ill do a 2.0 16v turbo swap


 Yea mayne. I'm particularly interested in that Jetta coupe and the white Scirocco around the left side with the possibly-BBS wheels


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Hopefully someday my backyard will look like that.


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

deletedo1m said:


> Hopefully someday my backyard will look like that.


 Hopefully some day my collection will look like that, only nice and shiny under a big garage


----------



## Ghost GLI (Dec 30, 2007)

Simply amazing. I hope you get in contact with the owner and learn the story behind this place


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

Ghost GLI said:


> Simply amazing. I hope you get in contact with the owner and learn the story behind this place


 :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## DUBZnHONDA (Jan 7, 2011)

this is so rad:thumbup::beer:... i could use some type 3 squareback parts!!


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Pictures like this make me sad, seeing cars just rusting away


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

euro+tuner said:


> Pictures like this make me sad, seeing cars just rusting away


Yep, so many potentially amazing cars left to rot and rust out in the woods, but hopefully we can track down the owner and convince them to let us save a few *fingers crossed*


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

euro+tuner said:


> Pictures like this make me sad, seeing cars just rusting away


I thought I was the only sentimental bastard here. Seeing the pictures nearly brought a tear to my eye. What a waste of fun cars...


----------



## eddiemoney2 (Oct 7, 2009)

the aircooled cars are all late models. let them rust. except try to save the sq back. someone will buy that!


----------



## YooFatBoy (Jun 27, 2009)

almost like a dream....


----------



## Ghost GLI (Dec 30, 2007)

YooFatBoy said:


> almost like a dream....


..a wet one


----------



## Hidrorayo (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn....How come I can't find places like this around my neighborhood. 

Awesome pictures :thumbup:


----------



## jonathon (Oct 14, 2010)

save them all there is so much money just rotting away


----------



## AwesomeOne (Feb 7, 2011)

wow..i wanna set out to ga now. my 71 bug needs some parts, and so will my 89 cabby I am pickin up this week. hmmmm, man that place is awesome. I hope you get a reply soon from the neighbor with some info.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

I kinda like that MK2 Jetta...


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

Slacker20 said:


> We left a note in the mailbox next door, who we suspect is the owner of the collection. They had key-operated gates with No Trespassing signs everywhere (but not a single one around the Volkswagen graveyard... so perhaps it's not the same owner) so we couldn't knock on their door, so fingers crossed we hear back from them.


Always both intriguing & sad to see these sorts of things. Watching with interest.

If you don't hear back from your note, you can try checking your local County (or other geographic designation? ) website ... look for Assessor's / property records; each Govt is different but many will list the Registered Owner and mailing address for whatever address you type in, so you can make sure your notes are received by whoever officially owns the property (and hopefully the VWs)


----------



## JTI23 (Jul 21, 2010)

i like :laugh:


----------



## professorE (Jul 20, 2010)

Great find!

I'd really like the snowflakes off of that Scirocco.


----------



## VR6please12 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Awesome*

:thumbup: Hope you find the owner of the property! All those VWs in one place is pretty sick, especially that Scirocco


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

Those pictures are depressing  . Hopefully you get in contact with the property owners :thumbup: . I'm local as well  (well, a GA local atleast), would love to take a look around this place :thumbup: 

They have a 2002 too 



professorE said:


> Great find!
> 
> I'd really like the snowflakes off of that Scirocco.


Or the Gold RA's off the other Scirocco :snowcool:


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Great find dude. Waiting for updates as this continues on.


----------



## mp_caddy (Jan 21, 2011)

*Caddy stash*

On a related note. I found a place near my house about 3 years ago. The old guy who owned it used work on VW diesels. I have been picking them off one by one and rebuilding them. I just bought 2 caddys for $700. He still has about 5 caddys left among other rabbits and such...not telling where they are 

Current build
http://www.greasecarandstrawbale.blogspot.com/


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

Whats the update on this thread? Dont know a damn thing about mk's I just found this thread on a google search. It's a shame seeing all those beautiful Volkswagens out there rusting away with no caring owners.


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

**UPDATE**

I haven't heard from the owner, but when I was talking to a VW friend of mine he said he had found that same place as well and, when he delivered a pizza to the neighbor's house (the one with the security gate, who I assumed was the owner), he discovered that he wasn't the owner.

The neighbor said he had been asked about the VW graveyard a few times already and had actually spoken to the owner before. Unfortunately, it seems he is an old grumpy man who "is not interested in selling anything."

It's a shame and it hurts my soul to know that someone is sitting on so many potentially-amazing VW's, and they would rather let them rot away in the woods than to sell them to someone who would bring them back to life 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

Wow thats a bummer. You've seriously gotta stay at it with this one; theres WAY too much to go to waste in there


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

85_305 said:


> Wow thats a bummer. You've seriously gotta stay at it with this one; theres WAY too much to go to waste in there


 Me and my roommate (another VW guy) will continue to try and contact the owner ourselves, perhaps try and persuade him to change his mind, but that's going to be quite difficult. There's no address number on the property so I can't go to the courthouse and find the owner, and the owner apparently visits the property only a few times a year.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

Damn, thats quite the predicament. But tell the owner this (once you track him down), that you could _literally_ have that _entire_ VW yard sold (to people on this forum) and he could probably bank 20-30k dollars (I dont know what all of those combined are worth.. just tossing a logical-to-me number out there...)


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

1986GLMK2 said:


> :thumbup:
> As bad as this sounds id totally drive all the way from PA to hop the fence and look around :facepalm: SORRY!


 same :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

nice find:laugh:


----------



## half_bake (Mar 30, 2010)

very interested in this i would def buy one of these nice cars for my first car:laugh:


----------

